# Hard drives being stolen



## headcrab (Jul 6, 2009)

We have had two hard drives get stolen over the past three months. One right out of our control booth which we always keep locked, and one out of the basement within the past three days. These hard drives keep the backups of the school's music collection so we cannot afford to lose them. Now we will probably not have music at dances this coming year.
What is the best way to secure an external hard drive so it can't be stolen?


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 6, 2009)

Chain it to something. They're small enough they could be put in a locking container. Are you certain though that it has been stolen?

Also, these days there isn't much excuse to not have backups or keep files secured. It's hard to believe if your control room remains locked that someone stole it. Sometimes it's easily confused with taking without asking but with intent to return. Otherwise if it does not turn up then you need to find the hole in your security and file a police report.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundlight (Jul 6, 2009)

If they have Kensington slots, chain them to an anchor in the wall.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 6, 2009)

I presume these are just standard HDDs, are they being stolen from in a draw or actually inside a PC?
Nick


----------



## headcrab (Jul 7, 2009)

These are external USB hard drives. I left one sitting on the table in the control booth. On Monday it was gone. The other was on a table in the basement, a reasonably secure place in the building, as almost no one goes down there. It too vanished over the weekend.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 7, 2009)

Could be anyone from cleaners to students, why not stick the HDD into a lockable draw, and just have the USB cable coming out, or have it locked up or even hidden every time you finnish using it, if it's sitting on a table it's easy for someone to swipe it, but stick it in a lockable draw and although it won't be 100% safe it gives you a much better chance, and maybe consider using open source encryption like TrueCrypt to render the drive useless to anyone but yourselves.
There must be somehwere in the theatre that is lockable, if not, hide it under a dimmer rack, in a fuse box, anywhere, and if you are scared you will forget where it was, buy a $30 electronic safe that can be bolted to somthing and secure it to the floor, hide the key and just tell all of the Tech people you trust the combiation.
Nick


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree with Nick that your first defense is making sure that the hard drive is secure, even if it is in a locked/secure area. The first item to use is a small slot that is on most computer devices (which should show an emblem of a padlock next to it). Kensington is the preferred lock for this. Granted, they can easily be cut with a multi-tool, but there are some of the devices that also have an audible alarm on them. If you have sensitive files, I encourage you to use something like TrueCrypt that Nick suggests, but that won't stop someone from taking the device, and likely they will not return it. I encourage actually have the item in a locked place with just the power and USB cords coming out of the box. You shouldn't have any problems with ventilation, but if you do, you could also have it with an exhaust fan.

Even in many server rooms that I have been in, the sensitive racks are secured separately from the room. That way, if the door is accidentally left open, or if someone has access that shouldn't be messing with your stuff (janitorial staff perhaps), then your equipment is safe. As an asside, you should have hard copies of all of your files as well to ensure that you have your data should your drive fail (or get stolen).


----------



## NickJones (Jul 8, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> Granted, they can easily be cut with a multi-tool, but there are some of the devices that also have an audible alarm on them.


As ruinexplorer said, it doesn't make it secure, if some one wants it they can get it, but it stops the people who see it left on a desk from swiping it. If it's a small USB powered HDD then chances are it wont have a security lock, but most desktop ones do.
Nick


----------



## headcrab (Jul 9, 2009)

Making hard copies ie CD or DVD are impractical in this case because there were at least 40,000 files on that drive. That would be about 50 DVDs.
But depending on what IT says I will set up a relatively slow desktop in the control booth with an internal drive, anchor it to something, lock the case (razor wire?), and share the files over the LAN.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, locking it up good idea, over LAN, probably not as smart, it will work but over LAN there is a LOT more that can go wrong, your best bet is simply to hide the disk. As for protecting a desktop, look into the electric fences they use for horse padocks.
Nick


----------



## headcrab (Jul 9, 2009)

What's wrong with the LAN? I found a way to password-protect network shares. I can lock the case or bolt it to the studs.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 9, 2009)

Depending on your OS, and network speed, networks can go down easily, try pulling up "My Netork Places" on your school network, chances are it will freeze and possibly crash if you use Windows. It's just genraly a bad idea. As when you think about what can go wrong on a network, you have:

Hard Drive
Server
Network Hub
Laptop

That's a lot more than:

Hard Drive
Laptop

I just feel its an un-necessary risk, as long as you make sure the hard drive goes back where it belongs, then it will be fine.

Nick


----------



## rcopley (Jul 10, 2009)

It can always be frustrating to have equipment lost or stolen, whether it be the key to the light board (been there done that, but that's a different post) or a hard drive. I would treat the data on the drives as you would any other critical data (take for instance how a lot of light boards will allow you to backup cues and important settings to an external medium). I would recommend a combination of data backups (such as to a NAS, or if your venue has one, a data storage server), I would also try to keep the physical drives secure or at least hide them (protect them like a stage hand protects his gaffers tape). If your drive has a lock port (and most do) a laptop lock would be an inexpensive way to protect them.

One word of advice though, if you do keep your music library on a server, you'll want to pull the specific songs that you plan on using for a show on to the local computer or a disc (believe me, it protects you from some embarrassing "cannot connect to network drive" moments)


----------



## NickJones (Jul 11, 2009)

rcopley said:


> One word of advice though, if you do keep your music library on a server, you'll want to pull the specific songs that you plan on using for a show on to the local computer or a disc (believe me, it protects you from some embarrassing "cannot connect to network drive" moments)



Very good advice, was doing a show a few weeks ago where the audio was run from a laptop running Windows, and halfway though the show you hear the "Biding" from un-plugging a USB.


----------



## IndigoFire (Jul 12, 2009)

Just today i heard the telltale windows "click" sound from opening a file during a rehearsal.
As for running the music from a network, unless you some serious security stopping other users from accessing it, you'll have DRM lawyers all over you in no time. Not to mention the thousands of potential problems it opens you up to.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 13, 2009)

Not just the matter of network security, even if its a closed newtork, you still have twice the amount of stuff that can fail. Two computers, and a switch/cat5/6. 

Also, some laptops buzz badly, iPods can be good if you are on a shoe string budget (and own an iPod), while going through a fellow CB member's iPod I found lots of High School Musical songs on there, he said it was on there from the show, but we did it 3 years ago. And the iPod is relitively new. Go figure.
Nick


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 13, 2009)

As for the other computer sounds, I'm sure there is discussion on the sound forum for that. As a side note, I never recommend using a computer for a show unless it is built for that purpose. Certainly, if it is your computer, you can modify it however you choose, but if it is not your machine, then make sure that you have permission to adjust it. Things that I recommend adjusting are all service audibles (that click or ping that windows will make when selecting something) as well as screen savers and power saving features. There's nothing like doing a presentation when the screen suddenly switches to a screen saver, and I've heard horror stories about some peoples screen savers as well, but that's another thread. 

As for backing up files, I understand that hard drives are becoming immense in size and standard methods of backup can seem daunting (50 dvds = 235gb uncompressed) and may not be ideal. Network backup is common and is ideal in this type of situation. As for the DRM lawyers, I don't think that is an issue. If the school has the information on a closed network, then it's not much different than having a library. Anyone can go to the library and access that music against the normal protocols of distribution (you are not supposed to check out a CD and rip it to your hard drive). 

I agree that having the information for show purposes on a local hard drive is the best. When I worked corporate AV, as long as the client would allow, I would put all of their presentations and material directly on my hard drive instead of running it from CD or memory stick. It just works better, especially when it is cue time dependant.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 13, 2009)

To me this is a much bigger problem than you are thinking about. If someone could steel the hard drive they could also take the computer, the sound board, the light board... anything. I would take a serious look at the larger security issue. Get the area re-keyed it won't cost more than about $100. Have it keyed to something that isn't on any master key. (Assuming this is a school) Give a key to the teacher in charge of the theater, the head day and night custodians, and one administrator. Loosing a hard drive is one thing. Losing components of your main system... that's an entirely different issue and something that is apparently possible. If they stole a hard drive what's to stop them from coming back for something more valuable? Security is critical in schools because there's often no way you'll ever get your gear replaced if it's stolen.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 14, 2009)

And if you loose your light board who knows what horror consoles you could be given, a Leviton Innovator (Shudder) or the Beringer LC2412, that we heard about a few weeks ago. Make sure it's safe!
Nick


----------



## headcrab (Jul 14, 2009)

What is the best way to secure the components of the main system other than rekeying?


----------



## shiben (Jul 14, 2009)

headcrab said:


> What is the best way to secure the components of the main system other than rekeying?



Re keying is definitely your best option. Its probably the simplest and most cost effective. On the more expensive end, my college uses a system of card swipe ID readers, and each person who needs access to the booth is given it. Then we know who was in and at what time. Otherwise, you could probably figure out a way to chain things to the desk or a wall. You can probably have building security install a small IP camera, if thats a possibility, and have that recording whenever there is movement in the frame.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 14, 2009)

headcrab said:


> What is the best way to secure the components of the main system other than rekeying?



Securing the area is the most important thing. If you can prevent or at least make it more difficult for a thief to get in that's your best bet. Most thieves are lazy or time conscious. Given the option of trying to break into a secure area vs. looking for a less secure target, they'll move on. Once they are in, it's really hard to prevent them from getting what they want. You can try to figure out ways to chain things down but electronics aren't designed for that. You'll spend far more money trying to secure individual components and most security measures can be easily defeated if the thief has all the time they want in a quiet out of the way room.


----------



## headcrab (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.

But even better: apparently someone (I think I know who) accidentally took it home, and it has been returned this morning. I now have it chained to a truss in the ceiling. The thief would have to cut through a bunch of structural steel to take it now.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with Gafftaper. Most electronic security devices are for keeping honest people honest. They are a deterent more than anything, especially with tools readily available in the theater. Most professional computer towers are built so that you can put a padlock or are already keyed to prevent entry to them (personal computers are not). Check out most computer stores and they should have plenty of security options. The most common has been mentioned already for items that have the security lock port. The other option is a plate that is glued on to the item allowing for a security cable to lock the item to a desk. This is a much beefier cable than the standard Kensington style locks. I see many IT departments use this system even if there is already the point to lock the computer down and AV companies that I worked with would use this for gear that tended to "walk". Finally, you can get LoJack for laptops, which I am sure would work with other computer devices as well.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 14, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> To me this is a much bigger problem than you are thinking about. If someone could steel the hard drive they could also take the computer, the sound board, the light board... anything. I would take a serious look at the larger security issue. Get the area re-keyed it won't cost more than about $100. Have it keyed to something that isn't on any master key. (Assuming this is a school) Give a key to the teacher in charge of the theater, the head day and night custodians, and one administrator. Loosing a hard drive is one thing. Losing components of your main system... that's an entirely different issue and something that is apparently possible. If they stole a hard drive what's to stop them from coming back for something more valuable? Security is critical in schools because there's often no way you'll ever get your gear replaced if it's stolen.



Unfortunatly, from what I've seen, most admins won't go for this. They ALL think they ALL deserve the key, (something tells me its not staff stealing things...my guess is kids that get the keys from a staff member). If its not on the master key, then everybody with power (custodial, admins, etc) has to carry TWO keys. I know in our area, our local police force wouldn't want to have to have a separate key in an emergency for just one room, and wouldn't want to be pissed when their master key doesn't work. I just don't see rekeying so it doesn't work off a master key a good idea.

Who's the THEM we're referring to. Schools aren't going to be handing out keys to whoever. IMO, the stealing is happening by somebody without keys, who is temporarily allowed access. 

At my school, I can easily walk up to any janitor and he will let me into our booth, (I have good relations), however, they know I'm in there. And if something is all the sudden missing...they're going to come after me first. I know this...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 14, 2009)

Blah067 said:


> Who's the THEM we're referring to. Schools aren't going to be handing out keys to whoever. IMO, the stealing is happening by somebody without keys, who is temporarily allowed access.
> 
> At my school, I can easily walk up to any janitor and he will let me into our booth, (I have good relations), however, they know I'm in there. And if something is all the sudden missing...they're going to come after me first. I know this...



Fortunately the original poster was able to reclaim the missing equipment since it was "borrowed". 

However, on the subject of keys in a school setting, there's a whole thread on this subject. I agree that room access will probably need to remain on a master key, but racks and cabinetry can all have individualized locks, and that may be the solution.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 15, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> Fortunately the original poster was able to reclaim the missing equipment since it was "borrowed".
> 
> However, on the subject of keys in a school setting, there's a whole thread on this subject. I agree that room access will probably need to remain on a master key, but racks and cabinetry can all have individualized locks, and that may be the solution.



Look at that thread and you'll see I posted in it a few times. :]


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 15, 2009)

In my experience as a teacher (and paying my way through college as a school custodian) the vast majority of administrators wouldn't know how to turn on a microphone if their life depended on it. Furthermore they love it when a qualified staff member says "let me take care of the tech". They also hate theft and hate being hit up to pay for things to be replaced. Most I have worked with are happy to let the staff member secure the place better, especially if it means they don't have to know anything. All custodians have a key box and if that administrator or another custodian needs access it's available through the key box. As I said before you make sure the lead day and night custodians have the key. True, this means it takes a few minutes to find the right custodian, but it's not THAT much harder to get access. In general people in schools don't like to be responsible for expensive things. Re-keying is a great way to take the pressure off a lot of people and start over. There are ALWAYS students who have stolen a set of keys and gotten themselves a master key. It's better to be a little less convenient in access than have someone steal your best gear. 

While we are on the topic, I've fought very hard to get the custodians to NOT let any student into the booth. True you may be my most trusted student. But it's far to easy for another student who knows nothing to fast talk his way into the booth too. I could go right now to just about any school in the country and fast talk my way into their booth. In most cases the custodian would leave me alone and let me "do my work" so they can get back to theirs. It's far better to have a policy of no one get's in without Mr. Smith or Ms. Johnson being present policy. It's way to easy to get ripped off... I know it happened to me and it was not fun.


----------



## headcrab (Jul 15, 2009)

Actually our control booth cannot be opened by the master key, but I think cardboard would make a stronger door.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 15, 2009)

headcrab said:


> Actually our control booth cannot be opened by the master key, but I think cardboard would make a stronger door.



Shouldn't cost more than a couple hundred bucks to invest in a solid core door. It's a lot cheaper and more effective than trying to lock down each piece of gear.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Jul 16, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> In my experience as a teacher (and paying my way through college as a school custodian) the vast majority of administrators wouldn't know how to turn on a microphone if their life depended on it. Furthermore they love it when a qualified staff member says "let me take care of the tech". They also hate theft and hate being hit up to pay for things to be replaced. Most I have worked with are happy to let the staff member secure the place better, especially if it means they don't have to know anything. All custodians have a key box and if that administrator or another custodian needs access it's available through the key box. As I said before you make sure the lead day and night custodians have the key. True, this means it takes a few minutes to find the right custodian, but it's not THAT much harder to get access. In general people in schools don't like to be responsible for expensive things. Re-keying is a great way to take the pressure off a lot of people and start over. There are ALWAYS students who have stolen a set of keys and gotten themselves a master key. It's better to be a little less convenient in access than have someone steal your best gear.
> 
> While we are on the topic, I've fought very hard to get the custodians to NOT let any student into the booth. True you may be my most trusted student. But it's far to easy for another student who knows nothing to fast talk his way into the booth too. I could go right now to just about any school in the country and fast talk my way into their booth. In most cases the custodian would leave me alone and let me "do my work" so they can get back to theirs. It's far better to have a policy of no one get's in without Mr. Smith or Ms. Johnson being present policy. It's way to easy to get ripped off... I know it happened to me and it was not fun.



All true statements.

Even if kids stole keys at our school, we have patented "secure" keys, and because of the patents on them they can't be duplicated under that patent, and Best (company) doesn't even distribute the keyblanks (or equipment to make keys) for the patented keyway. Thus preventing anybody from copying a key without sending it in to Best. The student would also need a letter from the admin on official letterhead (plus a lot of other requirements). I strongly believe no student at our school has keys to anything. This is how it should be.

As a funny side note, our directors name is Ms. Johnson....hahaha.


----------



## headcrab (Jul 16, 2009)

I think that in our case, locking down each piece of equipment may be the only option, because there is another entity that uses the facility on the weekends when I am not around, and they have keys. We suspected that they took the first hard drive.
I may need to hang around on the weekends in the future...


----------



## NickJones (Jul 17, 2009)

Or just have a big lock up cupboard. Get your room/cupboard that is locked up, and when the venue is being used on the weekends it's all locked away. The chances of someone pinching your console are minimal, the chances of someone nicking a USB, or portable HDD, are pretty high. So lock them away, if you leave them out you are asking for trouble.
So lock them up in a big filing cabinet/padlockable room. And then you will be a lot safer.
Nick


----------



## BingemanJ (Jul 18, 2009)

soundlight said:


> If they have Kensington slots, chain them to an anchor in the wall.


I've been contracted into doing a lot of install jobs in high schools and I'd say probably 90% of external drives nowadays have a kensington slot in them and I always make sure and chain the drive into a cement wall if possible so it cannot be moved...never had one stolen using this policy..


----------

